# My pretty "gold" girl



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Cats Ekendilichukwu
Cinnamon satin texel girl
Love her so much <3


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What a beautiful mouse! I love her plush shiny coat.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

very nice mousie 8D


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovely thick coat.  Beautiful girl.


----------



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

She almost doesn't look real! What a beautiful coat.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She's truly a great mouse! Wonderful!


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, now that is an awesome mouse!


----------



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Awwww, thank you. I am very proud of her


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

wow she is amazing


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I just love how ticked patterns look on Texels. <3


----------

